# How many dwarves are in the Hobbit?



## esrbl (Apr 7, 2020)

And what are their names?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 7, 2020)

By the end, many Dwarves.

As for the 13 in the party, you will find them all named in your copy.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 7, 2020)

emilsrbl said:


> And what are their names?


Besides Thorin's company, the only other name I can recall is Dáin Ironfoot (who killed Azog in 2799 Third Age, despite PJ's movie garbage).


----------



## Elthir (Apr 7, 2020)

Going by memory: Biffle, Boffle, Bomble . . . Odun and Glog . . . erm . . . ah yes . . . Dilli, Dalli, Bizzy, Fizzy, Ozzy . . . Balan and Unwin
and Thorin Mistletoe.

💥


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 7, 2020)

@Ando: you need to keep a closer scrutiny on Elthir's substance intake, methinks … 🧐


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 7, 2020)

13 total, going by memory - Balin, Dwalin, Oin, Gloin, Dori, Nori, Ori, Fili, Kili, Bifor, Bofur, Bombor, and Thorin.

Thror and Thrain are mentioned, but they're not really characters in the story.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 8, 2020)

Yuh gone 'n fergot Snuffy!


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 8, 2020)

I would offer up good ol' Yosemite Sam, choleric opponent of Bugs Bunny (and perhaps occasionally Daffy Duck)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Elthir (Apr 8, 2020)

Starbrow said:


> Going by memory - Balin, Dwalin, Oin, Gloin, Dori, Nori, Ori, Fili, Kili, Bifor, Bofur, Bombor, and Thorin.




Almost! Yu need more Yooz in too of your last three B-Dwarves.

Ando

Elthir's spelling was a little off two


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 8, 2020)

Biufor, Boufur, Boumbor.

Fixed.


----------



## Elthir (Apr 8, 2020)

Exselllint. 

I believe the -ou- is the correct English spelling anyway.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 8, 2020)

Mememnemonic:

Biufor was bifurcated
Boufur wore a bouffant

And Boumbor -- poor guy -- he had a gas problem.


----------



## Elthir (Apr 8, 2020)

Ando here.

Correction to Elthir's first post: he meant Odun and Gloug.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 8, 2020)

One smelled like Udun
One guzzled his ale.


----------



## Elthir (Apr 8, 2020)

I think it's spelled Idun, or Idunna (Iðunn) . . . at least is some Anglicized versions.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey -- wha' happened to "She's a she"?

I was gonna use this!


----------



## Elthir (Apr 8, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey -- wha' happened to "She's a she"?




For a moment I wasn't exactly sure who "his" referred to . . . and I panicked


----------

